# Air Filter?



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

Any recommendations for air filters? Not interested in K&N, just a good quality filter that I can use and toss out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Why not OEM VW then?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

is95a said:


> Any recommendations for air filters? Not interested in K&N, just a good quality filter that I can use and toss out. Thanks in advance.


Mann.

They are the supplier for VW.

If you want extra filtration, get the cold weather filter.


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for the replies...went with this one from Amazon which wasnt there a few months ago when I looked. Have used their filters in other vehicles and have been happy with the quality.
https://www.amazon.com/ECOGARD-XA11...rds=3QF129620&qid=1559653103&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## shawn525 (Aug 24, 2012)

*interval*

how often do you change your (1) Cabin air filter and (2) Engine air filter? I went in for my 30K service and I was told to change them. they also said I need to do a ($160 brake flush)

please let me know your thoughts.. including for the brake flush interval!!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

shawn525 said:


> how often do you change your (1) Cabin air filter and (2) Engine air filter? I went in for my 30K service and I was told to change them. they also said I need to do a ($160 brake flush)
> 
> please let me know your thoughts.. including for the brake flush interval!!


It's in the owner's manual.

iirc, 20,000 miles cabin air filter
40,000 miles engine air filter (or was it 60,000?)
Brake fluid flush:
initial: 3 years regardless of mileage
then every 2 years thereafter


----------



## shawn525 (Aug 24, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> It's in the owner's manual.
> 
> iirc, 20,000 miles cabin air filter
> 40,000 miles engine air filter (or was it 60,000?)
> ...


thank you very much!


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Mann.
> 
> They are the supplier for VW.
> 
> If you want extra filtration, get the cold weather filter.


Can you provide the Mann PN that doesnt have that cotton looking extra piece on bottom? Or do they all have them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

For the K&N haters, there is another option. AFE makes a non-oiled cleanable filter that doesn't have that white stuff glued to it.
https://afepower.com/afe-power-31-10278-magnum-flow-pro-dry-s-air-filter#overview

Wix, Napa all have that white media glued on the bottom. The regular paper media probably doesn't provide good enough filtration.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Pnvwfun said:


> For the K&N haters, there is another option. AFE makes a non-oiled cleanable filter that doesn't have that white stuff glued to it.
> https://afepower.com/afe-power-31-10278-magnum-flow-pro-dry-s-air-filter#overview
> 
> Wix, Napa all have that white media glued on the bottom. The regular paper media probably doesn't provide good enough filtration.


Thanks. Good find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Pnvwfun said:


> For the K&N haters, there is another option. AFE makes a non-oiled cleanable filter that doesn't have that white stuff glued to it.
> https://afepower.com/afe-power-31-10278-magnum-flow-pro-dry-s-air-filter#overview
> 
> Wix, Napa all have that white media glued on the bottom. The regular paper media probably doesn't provide good enough filtration.


I believe that is just to keep larger debris out of the pleats, like a pre-filter. Good lord....I'm quite sure that the paper provides more-than-adequate filtration. I'll just keep my K&N thanks but the AFE dry is a nice choice.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm pleased with my K&N as well. It was given to me by my stepson, who works at an auto parts store. Otherwise, I would have maybe gone for the dry filter. I really like the mileage improvement this has given me as well as the noticeable better response.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Pnvwfun said:


> I'm pleased with my K&N as well. It was given to me by my stepson, who works at an auto parts store. Otherwise, I would have maybe gone for the dry filter. I really like the mileage improvement this has given me as well as the noticeable better response.


They work fine. Most of the info out on there on these is either urban legend or paranoia. You loose a few % in the filtering efficiency dept. for a gain in flow...simple as that. Unless you live/drive in an incredibly dusty enviro, they work fine. Unless you have solid long-term data to back up your claim of mileage improvement though...I'd say that's not true or at least measurable.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> They work fine. Most of the info out on there on these is either urban legend or paranoia. You loose a few % in the filtering efficiency dept. for a gain in flow...simple as that. Unless you live/drive in an incredibly dusty enviro, they work fine. Unless you have solid long-term data to back up your claim of mileage improvement though...I'd say that's not true or at least measurable.


On a recent trip of about 300 miles that we do often, I was able to get 25.6 mpg going and 24.2 mpg returning. We usually get between 22-23.5 going and 21-22.5 returning. I put the cruise control on at the same speed I always do, 76 mph, and pass vehicles as needed. It's going up a mountain pass and several other big elevation changes, mostly highway except for getting to the freeway from our house and getting off to our destination. With one pit stop each way (same as always) and some usual traffic slowdowns, the average speed was 65 mph each way. The numbers don't lie. 

My average mpg per tankful in everyday driving has gone up less than 1 mpg, too. Not significant, but noticeable. I'm actually even driving more aggressively. I'll continue to monitor it long-term.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Pnvwfun said:


> On a recent trip of about 300 miles that we do often, I was able to get 25.6 mpg going and 24.2 mpg returning. We usually get between 22-23.5 going and 21-22.5 returning. I put the cruise control on at the same speed I always do, 76 mph, and pass vehicles as needed. It's going up a mountain pass and several other big elevation changes, mostly highway except for getting to the freeway from our house and getting off to our destination. With one pit stop each way (same as always) and some usual traffic slowdowns, the average speed was 65 mph each way. The numbers don't lie.
> 
> My average mpg per tankful in everyday driving has gone up less than 1 mpg, too. Not significant, but noticeable. I'm actually even driving more aggressively. I'll continue to monitor it long-term.


In order to substantiate this stuff you need lots of data before and after the filter change out to show a change (Fuelly data) - you can see so much fluctuation and there are so many variables to your mpg (temp, wind, tire pressure, etc.) is all I am pointing out. If a filter could net that much improvement in fuel economy, you can bet the manufacturers would be doing it...they do crazy $hit for fractions of a mile per gallon. I like the K&N for the life-use with cleaning (and only having to clean it once every 50K) plus the additional intake noise you get with the higher-flow media. Some data I have seen suggests you gain a *tiny* bit of power on the upper end.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

KarstGeo said:


> I believe that is just to keep larger debris out of the pleats, like a pre-filter. Good lord....I'm quite sure that the paper provides more-than-adequate filtration. I'll just keep my K&N thanks but the AFE dry is a nice choice.


From what i been told is the white gauze is a prefilter moisture barrier, when paper pleats get wet or moist it has a tendency to deform and shrink and that gauze acts as a barrier. If you looks around at other model VW, the air cleaner box has a grille some refer as the "snow guard" models with those dont have that gauze, they use regular filters.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Pnvwfun said:


> I'm pleased with my K&N as well. It was given to me by my stepson, who works at an auto parts store. Otherwise, I would have maybe gone for the dry filter. I really like the mileage improvement this has given me as well as the noticeable better response.


If you like reusable filters i highly recommend Green Filters, and second choice is AFE, i think K&N filters are pretty terrible and ive had quite a few in my 25 years of motoring, id reckon a my gym sock would be a better job filtering.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

MK7_JSW said:


> If you like reusable filters i highly recommend Green Filters, and second choice is AFE, i think K&N filters are pretty terrible and ive had quite a few in my 25 years of motoring, id reckon a my gym sock would be a better job filtering.


The Green filters look nice and very well made, but they don't list one for the Atlas. I can't find any data on their efficiency.

The chart for this K&N filter says it has an overall 97% filtration efficiency as tested per ISO 5011. The AFE website says their oiled filters are recommended for dusty conditions and have a 98% efficiency and the dry ones 99%, which are not recommended for dusty conditions. They don't say what testing protocol was used, but it's probably the same as K&N. Do you have any data on your gym sock?


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

LOL! My pre test prediction says Gym Sock wouldnt be good for cabin air filtration but possible as an engine filter.

In all seriousness, I think we are spliting hairs. And filtering efficiency and performance are inversely related if the area is fixed anyways.

Get a decent filter, change it or clean it at correct intervals and you should have an engine that lasts long and doesnt rob you of power.

A change in barometric pressure due to weather patterns creates larger changes in total mass air flow than any filter to filter variation.

We talk like we are racing our Atlas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

.


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

maintenance book says 6yr/60k for air filter change...seems like very long on original filter... just bought a filter thinking will need to replace soon (15k) but looks like i'll be returning it. anyone else keeping this schedule?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

shawn525 said:


> thank you very much!


Question. Why couldn't you have read this in your OM instead of making a post?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sidewinder1 said:


> maintenance book says 6yr/60k for air filter change...seems like very long on original filter... just bought a filter thinking will need to replace soon (15k) but looks like i'll be returning it. anyone else keeping this schedule?


No one else can comment on the change interval for you. It all depends on the air conditions *YOU* drive in.


----------

